
Netflix saves children from 150 hours of commercials annually - Quartertotravel
http://exstreamist.com/report-netflix-saves-children-from-150-hours-of-commercials-a-year/
======
tracker1
This is a very good thing... Given that how susceptible we all are to
commercials, children are particularly trusting of commercial information.
"Breakfast is the most important meal of the day..." "You need milk to grow,
and build strong bones and muscles..." Not to mention ads for toys, candy,
fast food, etc.

Although I'm skeptical about the amount of TV that everyone watches (myself
included), having mostly ad-free sources of entertainment for children is a
great option imho. And by mostly, I'm meaning product placements, and products
based on a given title itself.

~~~
brador
Very naive. Commercials won't go away, they will be embeeded within the
content. Product placement, paid sponserships, influencers.

You will always get ads so long as it remains profitable.

~~~
dalke
There are some workarounds. There are old shows, where the product placements
are no longer relevant. "Mom! The Shadow says we should buy Blue Coal." (Yes,
that's a radio show; how about the Zima sign in a Babylon 5 episode?)

Or old shows which were funded by other sources, like Fraggle Rock.

There are also foreign shows, like ones from the BBC, which aren't allowed to
use product placement, or where the products aren't available local.

That said, most kids want to watch what their friends watch. I doubt "The
Vicar of Dibley" will be popular among US kids, making my proposal mostly
theoretical.

After thinking about it for a bit, if such workarounds prove popular, the
provider will likely start inserting product placement into the shows
digitally, after the fact. So, umm, nevermind.

~~~
mcphage
> how about the Zima sign in a Babylon 5 episode?

Seeing the Zima sign up in the Zócalo always makes me laugh.

~~~
dalke
Apparently it was not product placement, but meant for laughter. I thought it
was placement when I saw it.

------
fwn
That's probably good - unless all the advertising money goes to comparatively
hidden ad formats as native ads or stuff like product placement.

Because if ads were not to disappear, I wouldn't know whether I'd necessarily
prefer hidden formats.

------
smashmiek
It's a great point, but consider that most of the shows for kids are just ads
for the toys they'll see in the toy shop.

------
benologist
... and then Ashton Kutcher makes absolutely sure you can see the Muscle Milk
logo every episode of The Ranch.

------
timthorn
s/Netflix/BBC/

